# Where do I get a nylon harness for fursuiting?



## AuraBeedit (Mar 8, 2014)

So i'm getting soon my fursuit, its half husky and wolf so I want to get it a harness. But sadly all i find for people are leather(bdsm) ones, that aint proper to make my character look like a sledding dog, and the ones with nylon are camera adjust, which is ugly and useless.

The ones im talking about:

Leather ones- http://www.ebay.com/itm/aw-6736-Ver...85?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3a8c54f5e9
Camera adjust- http://www.ebay.com/itm/GR1-BLACK-C..._Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item4ad140dbff
^^^^
These are the only ones that I'm seeing that are available.

So where do I get one to look like this? http://img0.etsystatic.com/012/0/7505972/il_570xN.408761942_c4w5.jpg
NOTE: i do not want a custom one because i'm aware of the high prices. I'm thinking more of buying one from company like a pet-store. 
Any suggestions? (example dog harnesses) Perhaps a Strength-Harness from sport store?


----------



## Nashida (Mar 8, 2014)

This is the closest I'm seeing from Petco: http://www.petco.com/product/111903/Petco-Easy-Step-In-Black-Comfort-Harness-for-Dogs.aspx

You can shop around for the custom ones...some folks do them pricey, some don't. I honestly forget who made me Nisha's collar but I know I paid under $30 for it, and it is nicely made with nylon. Even came with a bell.


----------



## AuraBeedit (Mar 8, 2014)

sadly they dont ship to Portugal, only US territories


----------



## Hutch (Mar 8, 2014)

There are some on etsy.com. Just search fursuit harness. They are $75.00 USD though.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 9, 2014)

Check WarHorseWorkshop's page on furaffinity. He made Telephone's harness for her and he makes sled dog one's too. 
This is his page http://www.furaffinity.net/user/warhorseworkshop


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

Pet stores, duh. Or you could make your own.  Buying an actual dog harness or building your own would be a fraction of the cost of buying custom made.


----------



## AuraBeedit (Mar 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Pet stores, duh. Or you could make your own.  Buying an actual dog harness or building your own would be a fraction of the cost of buying custom made.


Could you show me a online pet shop that ships Internationally with these harnesses? Because pet shops in my country are very minimalistic, the biggest one i found doesnt have body harnesses for large dogs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

Depending on your size, just google large body harness for dogs, most likely it will tell you the measurements. A lot of online stores ship international.


----------



## AuraBeedit (Mar 10, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Depending on your size, just google large body harness for dogs, most likely it will tell you the measurements. A lot of online stores ship international.


thanks, i will take a look at it


----------



## AuraBeedit (Mar 10, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Depending on your size, just google large body harness for dogs, most likely it will tell you the measurements. A lot of online stores ship international.


Another question, do usually Large or Extra Large harnesses fit a normal sized person?


----------



## skarr_wolfman (Jun 5, 2015)

this thread might be dead (haha, rhymes ) anyway.... im a UK harness maker if anyone is looking for fursuit harnesses just message me on DA  http://deceasedfroog.deviantart.com/


----------

